# New Thunderbolt



## Azekual (Dec 6, 2011)

I am getting my first smartphone and decided to make it a Thunderbolt. I;ve read a lot of differing information on what I should do and how I should take care of it. So I'll ask you guys: What should I do to/with my phone tp ensure I get the most out of the experience?


----------



## imakeyboard (Oct 9, 2011)

Get a good, protective case. If you drop your phone on a hard surface, it's bound to have shattered glass.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

my phone has been dropped and furthermore thrown (on a city sidewalk) and alll it got were a few scrapes...suprised me.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

You'll probly want to root you're phone to get the best experience. Google it. You tube. Read read and read some more then decide if its best for you. Then read some more. Follow forums. Other than that treat it well and it will treat you well.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> You'll probly want to root you're phone to get the best experience. Google it. You tube. Read read and read some more then decide if its best for you. Then read some more. Follow forums. Other than that treat it well and it will treat you well.


That can't be repeated enough, before you even attempt to root, or get prepared to read as much material as you can. It does wonders also saves us to having to post how to get you out of holes







also, I suggest this~http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4405-faqv14-thunderbolt-noob-starter-guidehow-tooc-guide-updated-921/

But make sure to read up on anything you find, also if your new to android as a whole make sure to find a good android history book ;0 versions ...etc

*waits for post telling him to buy a G-Nex*


----------



## Azekual (Dec 6, 2011)

Alright. How do I treat it when I first open it? Do I put it on a charger first or turn it on and let the battery drain?

I Paid one hell of a deposit for this thing (I currently have no credit), so it is getting the golden treatment.


----------



## sporty377 (Jul 27, 2011)

I would also buy a rezound stock battery its way better the thunderbolt battery and its only $20...best investment I ever made..lol


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry, been awhile since I've ever had to worry about something like that....best I can tell you is what I do. When I get a new device I use it to maximum till it dies, and then hopefully it lasts till that night, and then I let it charge fully over night and repeat. Always has performed well for me until I mess up and miss a night or something else and my battery usage gets shot to hell lol

It's honestly a really touchy thing everyone has different "rituals" and different outcomes...In a lot of subjects involving android in general. Like if you ever plan to root, everyone gets different usage out of different combos even on the same device. One kernel can make one persons phone die in one hour and somebody else's lasts 2 days... so my advice still stands just read up as much and you can and dive in and find what you like the most and what works best for you (if you decide to root, which considering your here you might be ATLEAST looking into it.) Anyway, grats and welcome to Rootzwiki and smart-phones lol I hope you enjoy it. anyway if you need any help just PM me. I'm not the most knowledgeable person but I have lots of experience with my device(s). That's what I get for being a flash-addict.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Probably, best advice I can give you, buy the 2800 MHz OEM extended battery, a seido active case, and a GOOD screen protector. Phone lasts all day, feels solid as a rock, and after taking everything off, still looks brand new after owning it since March. Of course rooting is a close second but I am very paranoid about scratches so protecting it is always my first priority.


----------



## Azekual (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy hell I got a free extended battery! I dont even live in a 4G area. Kick tushy!

I see you guys have software that edits words. Noted lol


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Azekual said:


> Alright. How do I treat it when I first open it? Do I put it on a charger first or turn it on and let the battery drain?
> 
> I Paid one hell of a deposit for this thing (I currently have no credit), so it is getting the golden treatment.


Charge it for a few hours past full.


----------



## davwman (Sep 12, 2011)

sporty377 said:


> I would also buy a rezound stock battery its way better the thunderbolt battery and its only 20...best investment I ever made..lol


This! and definitely check out different forums as well, such as xda, bamf, etc. Tons of info in all of them, some the same, some different.


----------

